# furfright AKA (failfright)



## Defiant (May 5, 2009)

Just to let you new england folks know , NO rooms left. SO don't  even bother registering.
   If you have registered , I NEED a room , I will pay 1/2 of room cost for a key and my OWN bed in the room.
  Even though this is bound to eat more butt than a gay cannibal! WIth the weeding party and all.


----------



## Shino (May 7, 2009)

I thought you said you had already registered a while back...
Anywho, I'm staying with a friend, so I can't help you there.

Umm... isn't there an overflow hotel? Or do you want a room on-site? (Duh.)

Anywho, good luck. I still haven't explained why I'm going to my friend, I don't think he'd be cool with second furry.


----------



## Defiant (May 10, 2009)

Overflow is 3.something miles down the road. Unacceptable for a fursuiter. Main hotel or no go. Thats all there is to it.
   Piss poor planning gets you this years furfright. And FAU is??????


----------



## Shino (May 11, 2009)

Have you contacted any of the FurFright staff about this? I thought we were supposed to have a special block reserved for suiters. Are they _all_ sold out? (Wow, stupid question. Sorry.)
Then again, I probably shouldn't try to drive from Newington with my suit on. Though it would be good for a few strange looks. Maybe I could change once I get there?

Wow. The logistics of not staying at the hotel just sunk in. This is going to be intresting...

Anywho, let me know if you come up with any creative soloutions. And yeah, what's with FAU2.5 anyways?


----------



## Kata'lina (May 11, 2009)

Give me a note...i Might be able to help you out...but first I need to double check with my mate as he's the one that reserved the room. And i do know we have one other couple staying with us. I do understand how you feel, My mate will be suiting as well. And it's in the main hotel or Nothing.

so drop me a line ok? And I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Defiant (May 13, 2009)

I kinda spoke with JT about this already. Seems like it just isn't going to happen for me. Sounds like your room is already full.
   And they did reserve rooms , just nowhere near enough and on an already booked weekend.
   Might just register and crash in my car or search for a room when I get there if I even try to go?


----------



## Kata'lina (May 13, 2009)

I talked to him just now..may have been a bit of misunderstanding, but...you Are welcomed to stay with us...however I can't offer you a bed as well 2 couples has a bed, that being Jt and me, and Seth and his gf.  Is there a way you could bring an airmattress? And i know seth has one, perhaps he can bring his. 

If that is acceptable, then you're welcome to stay with us.


----------



## BelicBear (May 21, 2009)

The convention always plans far in advance and has secured every available room at the hotel.  For those who planned poorly and/or didn't reserve a room in time, we've set up a nearby overflow hotel at a discounted rate (if you're a fursuiter, bring your suit and change in a friend's room or the headless lounge).  There is NOT a wedding at the hotel the weekend of the convention (we have all the available event space), only wedding guests (for a wedding being held at another location) spending the night.

In the future if you want accurate information about convention matters, feel free to contact convention staff instead of an art website forum.  

Thanks. 

Belic Bear
FurFright Con Chair    



Defiant said:


> Just to let you new england folks know , NO rooms left. SO don't  even bother registering.
> If you have registered , I NEED a room , I will pay 1/2 of room cost for a key and my OWN bed in the room.
> Even though this is bound to eat more butt than a gay cannibal! WIth the weeding party and all.


----------



## Defiant (May 23, 2009)

I got this info from the hotel itself.
I kept calling and each time they said there was no record of us being there. Then I waited a few weeks and all of a sudden ALL of the rooms were reserved.
  As stated , the dates were posted on the website before we were able to actually reserve a room. That is an inconsistency.
   And by the way , I DID contact the staff. I got nowhere.


----------

